# Waschbär



## Majaberlin (23. Mai 2012)

Nachdem wir ja schon seit Jahren einige Waschbären hier haben, ist es mir heute gelungen, einen zu knipsen. Er konnte dort nicht weg wegen der Kletterrosen .
Der eine konnte noch flüchten, ich hörte ihn vom Rosenbogen runterplumpsen, aber dem anderen habe ich den Weg abgeschnitten und er mußte als Fotomodell herhalten. Und dann habe ich ihm einen Verweis erteilt, dass er doch bitte unseren Garten meiden möchte .
Letztes Jahr hatte isch ja einer meiner Hunde mit ihm angelegt, danach war eine Weile Ruhe, aber jetzt sind sie wieder da. Nach dem "Verweis" aber viel seltener .


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Waschbär*

Servus Maja

Ist der süß ...

Ich finde die Toll, aber sie sind Neozoen, also ursprünglich aus Nordamerika ...

Haben sie bei Dir einen Schaden angerichtet 

Sollen ja richtige Rabauken sein ...


----------



## Lucy79 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Waschbär*

ich hätte lieber nen Waschbären ( die gibts hier in der Gegend auch schon)  aber wir haben nur Fuchs und Dachs hier, die aber ziemlich dreist sind....


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Waschbär*

Helmut - ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Plündern der Nistkästen auf ihr Konto geht oder auf das der Marder, die wir hier auch reichlich haben. Ansonsten plündern sie nur die Mülltonnen und im Winter die Vogelfutterhäuser, die werden regelmäßig umgeworfen und da gibt es schon größeren Schaden. Am Teich haben sie wohl einige Steine "versenkt", die Steine liegen jedenfalls nunmehr auf dem Grund, aber ich kann auch nicht genau sagen, ob sie das waren oder die dreisten __ Enten, die sich hier auch häuslich einrichten wollen und sich nur schwer vertreiben lassen.


----------



## katja (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Waschbär*

oooohhhhh, ist der süß, ich mag auch einen waschbären haben


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Waschbär*

Hm Katja, ich weiß nicht - niedlich sehen sie ja aus, aber wenn sie denn den andern Tieren nachstellen und unsere heimische Vogelwelt bedrohen und besonders auch unsere heimischen Eichhörnchen ... 
Ich bin da auch immer so hin- und hergerissen .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Waschbär*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> ich hätte lieber nen Waschbären ( die gibts hier in der Gegend auch schon)  aber wir haben nur Fuchs und Dachs hier, die aber ziemlich dreist sind....



Hi Lucy,

Waschbären sind noch wesentlich dreister. Wenn Du erst mal welche zur Untermiete hast ist es mit der Ruhe vorbei. Die ramponieren auch schnell einiges am Haus und im Garten

MfG Frank


----------



## maga_graz (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Waschbär*

Würd ich gerne gegen ein paar meiner Bisamratten tauschen...


----------



## butzbacher (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Waschbär*

Auch wenn mich jetzt viele dafür hassen werden - Feuer frei an die Jäger fällt mir da nur ein. 

Gruß André


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Waschbär*

Servus André

Als Begründung kann ich mir denken, daß er die heimischen Säuger verdrängt und der Vogelwelt auch Schaden zufügt (Nestplündern).
Die dunklen Eichhörnchen (Nordamerikaner) verdrängen ja unsere Rotbraunen auch schon teilweise ... leider ...


----------



## butzbacher (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Waschbär*

Hallo Helmut,

genau da ist das Problem, und zusätzlich fehlen noch die Fressfeinde, so dass eine ungebremste Vermehrung erfolgen kann. 

Heho - du hast dir meine Info über die Eichhörnchen gemerkt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Waschbär*

Hi Butzbacher,

hier bei mir im Dorf sind schon 4 Waschbären von "rundbeinigen Beutegreifern" geplättet worden

MfG Frank


----------



## butzbacher (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Waschbär*

Leider treffen Lebens- bzw. Bewegungsraum von Waschbär und "rundbeinigem Beutegreifer" zu selten aufeinander

Gruß André


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Waschbär*

@ Butzbacher

leider treffen auch die  "rundbeinigen Beutegreifern" zu selten bei unsren Dachsen und Füchsen...  die Viecher haben es anscheinend raus, dass sie hier so nahe am / Im ort nicht geschossen werden...  Wir sind gerade dran, unser Grundstück Sicher einzuzäunen... aber bei ca. 250 Metern Länge so ne sache...


----------



## butzbacher (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Waschbär*

@ Lucy79

Ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied, ob wir über einheimische Arten reden oder die eingeschleppten/abgehauenen/freigelassenen Arten wie den Waschbär.

Das Problem mit Fuchs vor allem wäre mit einer "einfachen Tollwutwelle" zu beseitigen - jedoch wird ja in Deutschland unnötig oft mit Schluckimpfungen eine Imunisierung durchgeführt


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Waschbär*

die Panik bei tollwütigen Füchsen will nur niemand verursachen...  die Schweinepest reguliert aber auch regelmässig die Wildschweinbestände...  nur betrifft das den Menschen ja nur indirekt....  bei Tollwut sieht das anders aus......  


ich hab den Irrsinn ja schon bei der H5N1 Epidemie gesehen, da haben Mütter die Kleidung ihrer Kinder VERBRANNT, weil die am Rhein spielen waren.....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Waschbär*



butzbacher schrieb:


> Leider treffen Lebens- bzw. Bewegungsraum von Waschbär und "rundbeinigem Beutegreifer" zu selten aufeinander
> 
> Gruß André



Eigentlich treffen die recht häufig aufeinander, Waschbären haben schnell gelernt das es in Siedlungen viel zu holen gibt. (Mülleimerplünderer) Das Waschbärzentrum Deutschlands liegt ja in der Stadt Kassel (in Tempo 30 Zonen von Wohngebieten haben die Biester aber leider mehr Zeit zum Ausweichen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tinky (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Waschbär*

Auch wenn sie "niedlich" sind können sich Waschbären echt zum Problem entwickeln.
In Kassel war ich einmal in einem Hotel und lag mit offenem Fenster auf dem Bett und guckte TV, als plötzlich SEELENRUHIG ein Waschbär durchs Fenster reinkam und sich die Erdnüsse aus der Minibar geholt hat  Da war ich erstmal platt!
(ich musste die aber nicht zahlen - an der Rezeption kannten die das schon)
Auch wenn das eine putzige Begegnung war, schaden sie den einheimischen Tieren doch enorm. Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube die sind ja auch in vielen Teilen "zum Abschuss freigegeben".


----------



## Triops (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Waschbär*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus André
> 
> Die dunklen Eichhörnchen (Nordamerikaner) verdrängen ja unsere Rotbraunen auch schon teilweise ... leider ...



Hallo,

soweit ich weiß, gibt es das nordamerikanische Grauhörnchen noch nicht in Deutschland. Bei den "dunkklen Eichhörnchen" handelt es sich nur um eine Farbvariante des Europäischen Eichhörnchen.

Gruß
Michael


----------

